# bob sykes 3/24



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

well i went out to bob sykes today to fight the wind got there about high tide ...line in the water and bam 18in black drum ...spent the rest of the hour and a half feeding fish caught 1 more undersized drum and some small sheeps all returned to fight another day axcept the 18in







drum i took home for dinner


----------



## techierick (Feb 15, 2008)

same yesterday for me. fed the fish for a while, caught a handful of tiny (3-5") white trout, then with the last piece of bait locked on a stud redfish that took me under the pier. Tried to bull him out of the pilings, but he slipped the hook. All it did was give me the fever real bad.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one man. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Tech: What were you using for bait when the red attacked?


----------



## techierick (Feb 15, 2008)

Dead shrimp on a bottom rig. Since it was pretty heavy current 4oz pyramid.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

what were sheepies caught on?


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

all my fish were caught on a bottom rig with #1 hooks and live shrimp ....tried fidlers too but not a single bite on them which i thought was odd


----------

